# GPS Garmin nüvi 1450LMT no se conecta al PC



## aLeJiTa (Mar 3, 2012)

Tengo un problema de conexión con un GPS Garmin nüvi 1450LMT, la primera vez que lo conecté al pc el gps conectó sin problemas, incluso le actualicé los mapas. Luego de esto no he podido volver a establecer la conexión entre ellos.

Lo he intentado varias veces, incluso probé actualizando los drivers del usb y el mapsourse de garmin.

Cada vez que pruebo conectarlos el gps después de un rato muestra una barra verde que empieza a llenarse, luego indica que se conecto, en el pc aparece la imagen de la unidad. Pero, unos segundos después desaparece la indicación de conexión y se reinicia el gps. El pc en consecuencia deja de mostrar la unidad.

Así para cada vez que intento conectarlo, no he podido actualizarlo con más información, y la verdad me urge agregarle la guía turística y las alertas de indicación de radares.

El gps esta nuevo, tiene garantía, pero de nada me sirve porque me lo trajeron del exterior, les agradezco si me dan alguna orientación, me niego a pensar que sea una falla interna del equipo.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 3, 2012)

Antes de pensar en un problema del GPS, debes primero verificar el buen funcionamiento del cable de datos, eso lo puedes hacer por descarte. Prueba nuevamente establecer conexión entre estos equipos con otro cable de datos. Preferiblemente por uno que tenga un pequeño filtro en uno de sus extremos, así aseguramos que se filtra cualquier ruido eléctrico que puede interferir con la conexión.

Saludos.


----------



## aLeJiTa (Mar 4, 2012)

Gracias por tu ayuda, probé con otro cable y funciona de maravilla. Le copié la guía turística sin problemas, solo me falta buscar una versión actualizada de la ubicación de los radares policiales.


----------

